# Mini mill vise size



## Grizzly Adams (Nov 15, 2022)

So I took the plunge and bought a mini mill, a King KC-15VS, question being what size vise I should buy for it  ?  a 4 " would serve me best, if that would work.   Thanks


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 15, 2022)

Nothing bigger than a 4" as that mill has a small table>


----------



## LenVW (Nov 15, 2022)

I went with a 3” Swivel Vise from Vevor.
I find it matches up pretty well to the KC-15VS.
(See the pics)


----------

